# Choueifat? dubai - good or not so good?



## tallulah peaches

Hi


Thinking of putting my little ones in this school in September, any news on this school, is it ok, or shall i look elsewhere?
any help or knowledge would be grateful

thanks


----------



## ash_ak

its a very good school, they are known to focus on education first. They have been around for a long time.


----------



## tallulah peaches

ash_ak said:


> its a very good school, they are known to focus on education first. They have been around for a long time.


great thanks


----------



## Armen

well they are supposed to be good, but i understand thier teaching method consists on giving kids of too much homework, whih is not the case with other more modern teaching techniques.


----------



## remaaz

Honestly, what I heard from people ( not sure then) if like to spoil your kid take them to Choueifat (sharjah based).

no comments


----------



## tallulah peaches

Armen said:


> well they are supposed to be good, but i understand thier teaching method consists on giving kids of too much homework, whih is not the case with other more modern teaching techniques.


hi
thanks for the reply, this is what i have heard, my DH is lebanese, and im english, he thinks its great, and its not the system im used to, im used to a more relaxed why of teaching.


----------



## tallulah peaches

remaaz said:


> Honestly, what I heard from people ( not sure then) if like to spoil your kid take them to Choueifat (sharjah based).
> 
> no comments


hi 
spoil - sense a large portion of sarcasm in this comment..... lol


----------



## ReggieDXB007

I don't believe that there is such an easy answer as it is good/not good. Choueifat schools have a very good academic record and they achieve this in part through intense tuition that requires a rigorous testing programme and thus loads of homework. I believe that their schools are also very well equipped and organised.

What I note is that this system tends to produce brilliant individuals who go on to great academic excellence but not necessarily team players. So I think it does rather depend on what education you are used to and what you consider important for your children. You may for example prefer a system that puts more emphasis on pastoral care and a more broad based activity calendar including sports. At the end of the day, it is only personal experience which will be convincing which is where I hope that enough people in this forum will have. We faced the same choice 10 years ago and decided against Choueifat, mainly on the advice of a couple of friends who had actually taken their kids out - but there again there was some specific problem back then.

Good luck!


----------



## tallulah peaches

ReggieDXB007 said:


> I don't believe that there is such an easy answer as it is good/not good. Choueifat schools have a very good academic record and they achieve this in part through intense tuition that requires a rigorous testing programme and thus loads of homework. I believe that their schools are also very well equipped and organised.
> 
> What I note is that this system tends to produce brilliant individuals who go on to great academic excellence but not necessarily team players. So I think it does rather depend on what education you are used to and what you consider important for your children. You may for example prefer a system that puts more emphasis on pastoral care and a more broad based activity calendar including sports. At the end of the day, it is only personal experience which will be convincing which is where I hope that enough people in this forum will have. We faced the same choice 10 years ago and decided against Choueifat, mainly on the advice of a couple of friends who had actually taken their kids out - but there again there was some specific problem back then.
> 
> Good luck!


hi
thanks for your reply, 
what you have said is correct, and were spot on. any chance you would let me know what specific problems they had a while back.
thanks


----------



## ReggieDXB007

To be honest I am very hazy on the details. I just remember that there were 4 to 6 boys in our son's class whose parents had taken them out of Choueifat because they found it all to be too much hard work. I suspect that it was mainly the fact that they couldn't get used to/accept the school culture and the way that the school back then dealt with the parents. (For example, as far as I can rememember, they couldn't communicate with the teachers directly and there weren't any teacher/parent evenings. Instead they were allocated a tutor who acted as an intermediary. Also the system seemed very impersonal).


----------



## tallulah peaches

ReggieDXB007 said:


> To be honest I am very hazy on the details. I just remember that there were 4 to 6 boys in our son's class whose parents had taken them out of Choueifat because they found it all to be too much hard work. I suspect that it was mainly the fact that they couldn't get used to/accept the school culture and the way that the school back then dealt with the parents. (For example, as far as I can rememember, they couldn't communicate with the teachers directly and there weren't any teacher/parent evenings. Instead they were allocated a tutor who acted as an intermediary. Also the system seemed very impersonal).



thank you for your telling me, i have read this is the school policy, ( zero communication with the teachers ) so nothing has changed it seems over the years. This is what i struggle with, I know they focus heavily on education, which as you know is a personal choice , but having already but my other two children through primary school in the UK, i know how much you need to talk to and see the teachers on a daily basis, especially in reception class. 
which school is your son in? if you dont mind me asking.
im so fed up with schools in dubai, its so hit and miss. and so stressful.


----------



## ReggieDXB007

Well the truth is that some parents can be very interfering so I can also see the school's POV. However it certainly doesn't fit in with the style of education that we were used to. Our children have finished with secondary education so I no longer have these worries but I well remember sleepness nights worrying about their education so you have my sympathy.

I would prefer not to name names publicly so I'll PM you, if I may.

Cheers


----------

